# Amh results



## sdonna0582 (Mar 25, 2019)

Today I have had my amh results ( I paid privately as consultant said wouldn’t make much difference as my fsh was good ok day 2-4 it was 5.0)
My results have come back as 15 and been told low side of normal for my age. I am 28.
I am upset and wondering if it is a bad result for my age and should I be worried?


----------



## dileas (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi, I had a similar amh at aged 28, around 16. I responded fine to stims once we got the protocol right (responded much better to long protocol) and we have a little boy now. We had very severe mfi so plenty of hope for you. I completely get it though as I felt the same, so hard not to worry about everything! X


----------



## sdonna0582 (Mar 25, 2019)

We have mfi too! I’ve been crying all day thinking my chances are so much lower now.
We are already having icsi, and a nurse has told me they will probably up the stimulation drugs and go for long protocol. Thankyou for your reply and congratulations x


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

@sdonna0582 - I am sorry to know your story. However, you should not give up as modern medicine offers a few solutions for women with low AMH. I have no personal experiences, but  I came across lots of posts of women who were in similar positions, and had success with their treatments. Good luck with your protocol, and I am sending you lots of baby dust.x


----------

